# black mulch



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

i see it use on tv all the time

now the wife wants it in our front yard

how long does it keep its color?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i have used it but like the red better, i found the black kills things, the reason i assume would be heat, other than that it holds up a season imo


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

After 2 heavy rains its gonna start to fade, not bad but it wont look as good as it first did. I like the brown better just because it seems to hold its color longer. Dont get me wrong it will stay black but it loses that fresh sharp contrast look pretty fast.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Dont use anything with coloring in it. You can get decent mulch that is dark and natural. Around here they call it "dark performance" and it has a bit of topsoil in it so its all good


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

I too prefer to use natural bark mulch. Like the previous poster said you can get dark coloured mulch depending on the variety of tree it comes from. Do you have Cocoa Shell mulch in the States. That is a lovely rich chocolate colour and is indeed a by-product of the chocolate manufacturing industry.


----------

